# (Resolved) Time sensitive decision - Please advise



## Leaf (Sep 12, 2008)

I just got home from dropping my cat off at the vet office to be neutered. The vet wasnt in so the tech and I weighed Simon and got him caged.

While doing paperwork I saw behind the counter a dog crate with a rabbit in it. Naturally I said, Oh! I didnt know you guys saw rabbits...

She said they dont, but the animal was in front of the door when she opened this morning. I asked to see the rabbit and she said "honey, I dont think you ought to".

I insisted then but she warned me it had been attacked by an animal.

This rabbit is BAD, hole in the shoulder, bloody nose, possibly no (or damaged eyes, one socket is big and pus filled) 

However - right now its pretty active and alert for the situation.

I asked if the vet would treat the rabbit and she said she really didnt know, he'd probably just euthanize.

I didnt bring the rabbit home but I got pretty upset thinking I should have. BUT tomorrow rabbits from Chicago Ridge are coming here.

I dont know what to do. My heart tells me to get the rabbit, my mind wonders if I should with the CR buns coming - I have to keep finances in mind. There are so many rabbits that need saving, but this white one really just needs help one way or the otherand I dont know the vet and with rabbits mainly as meat in the area I dont know if the vet will do more than euthanize without trying to help it in any other way.

Financially speaking, I have no idea what the rabbit will entail but I have a feeling the expenses will mount up. I didnt get to be hands on with it but it seemed feisty enough so maybe it has a chance if vetted - or maybe not.



Honestly, should I go back and get it (its a REW) or just let a non-rabbit vet make a final decision?



eta:

I was at the office too early, before 9:00am when they open. The vet doesnt get there himself until 10:00am - which is approx 45 minutes from now.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh gosh... what a horrible situation.... :?

My advice to you would be- if you feel you can afford it, timewise and financially, then go and get the bunny. Only if you feel you can. If you can't, then don't feel bad- you do so much for bunnies already, and you're about to do a whole lot more tomorrow, so nobody at all could think badly of you if you couldn't save this one. 

I don't envy you, I must say.... 

:hug:


----------



## Leaf (Sep 12, 2008)

I couldn't... not do it.

*Graphic Pics:*

Right Eye- Left Eye- Side- Nose

I hope I haven't made a mistake by bringing him home to have him treated, rather than allowing the vet to euthanize him due to his injuries.

Decisions like this suck.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 12, 2008)

All I can say is you are an ANGEL:bunnyangel2:. The world needs more people like you. 

You always step inwhen Bunnies are in need. I so wish I could be 1/10 like you. I respect you so much for what you do for all these unwanted Bunnies.

Susan


----------



## RexyRex (Sep 12, 2008)

You are AMAZING for all that you do for the bunnies. Soooska took the words right out of my mouth. When I was looking at his pics I was thinking "she is a angel"...and you are.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 12, 2008)

OMG, that poor rabbit. I wouldn't have been able to leave it either. You are such an angel.


----------



## Evey (Sep 12, 2008)

Leaf, you are an amazing person. I am sitting here practically bawling. You definitely did the right thing. If the expenses mount up, I'm sure we can all help, right? I know that I am willing to donate to his cause 

-Kathy


----------



## Leaf (Sep 12, 2008)

Well, there is some good news. He does have both eyeballs and neither seem to be punctured at least.

I sat here in the computer room with a bucket of warm water, the rabbit on my lap and a washcloth. He(?) fought me at first, probably out of fear, and then settled down. As I wiped the eyes he either tranced very well or fell asleep.

Shifting him around did disturb him some and I ended up cradeling him like a baby in my left arm and my left hand held this back legs. I cleaned him up with my right hand. I think the warm cloth really felt good. He even sighed a few times and melted my heart when he gave me two quick kisses on my thumb.

It looks like most of the wounds on the right eye are just above the eye itself causing swelling that is smooshing his looks over there.

The left eyelid (top) has a split in it. The eye socket was pus filled but I think most of that is out. The warm compress helped the swelling some but it's still not looking nice.

While cradled in my arms I noticed his sore feet (I'll get pics of those too). The back feet seem to be bone and blood or very compressed hair that has blood/sores on it. Ouch! for those, but only in places, not the whole foot.

Tummy has a few tiny nicked up places that wont be photo worthy because they are so small.

What scares me is his shoulder wound. Once he was relaxed I layed him on my lap on his good side and I started the warm compresses on his wound. As hair unmatted I clipped around the wound. The good news is it isn't hot, red or fussy looking - the bad news is the photos I showed here don't begin to show the extent of the problem. What I thought may be a quarter sized problem spot is actually larger than a half dollar at the biggest part. Worst end, he has a degloved patch BUT with the exception of one area it's not really infected (form what I can tell) 

I've made him a soft e-collar out of scraps here at the house. It'll do until I bring home some "proper" supplies. He hated it at first and tried to chew it, got mad and started chewing on his shoe box litter box, tried to nip at me but got over that.. Now he tries and tries to reach his shoulder. Granted, he can a bit, but now he doesnt have full access to it which is good!

Naturally, my vet is home sick with no fill in - I cant get him scheduled in anywhere on such short notice, and the vet I got him from isn't a rabbit vet. 

It looks like for now he's in the best possible shape, or "hands" I can provide. I cant drive too far away because I've been up close to 20 hours at this point and I have to wait to go pick the cat up from the vet (so I'll end up stuck in rush hour traffic).

He's clean, safe, fed & watered. If he gets worse overnight I'll have to take him to an emergency vet, same with tomorrow but I'm HOPING he's set for right now.

Cats, dogs I know. If he were either I'd be able to rest easy but rabbits - they scare the living daylights out of me... His poop, drinking and appetite all look good now as well.

On my way home from the vet office I pass a farm store. Two, actually. Is there anything at one you guys can think of - that I should pick up for him to help out in any way - comfort or health wise?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 12, 2008)

I had a feeling you would get him!

I'm crying here reading this.... you really are one in a million... maybe more. :hug:

His eye does look so bad in the pictures but I guess that by the sounds of it you've cleared it up pretty well? And he's got so much more of a fighting chance now as well. Well, he's got a chance, which is more than he had before! Did the non-rabbit vet see him in the end or did you get there first? Were they ok about you taking him?

He's adroable as well.... I'm so glad he's safe


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 12, 2008)

wow so glad that he has you to take care of him and give him the TLC he sssssssooooooooooo needs


----------



## gentle giants (Sep 12, 2008)

ray:for you and the sick bunny. Rough day in the rabbit world today, I guess.


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 12, 2008)

I am thinking that if he was attacked by another animal that he should be on antibiotics. Remember what happened to pipp's bunny that was bitten by the cat. 

Do you know how to give bicillin (which can be bought at farm and fleet under the name combi -pen 48)
other idea is to get the non-rabbit saavy vet to give you antibiotics for this rabbit..even baytril which is given for cats and dogs. 
I'm really sorry I didn't see this post sooner as I know that you have the trip tomorrow.


----------



## Pipp (Sep 12, 2008)

angieluv wrote:


> I am thinking that if he was attacked by another animal that he should be on antibiotics. Remember what happened to pipp's bunny that was bitten by the cat.



I'm sorry I didn't see this sooner, too, but I would have gotten him as well with the hope that he can be healed with just antibiotics which aren't that expensive. 

But he desperately does need antibiotic injections ASAP. AngieLuv's feed store or ER suggestion is good. 

Leaf, you are indeed a saint. 


sas ray:


----------



## naturestee (Sep 12, 2008)

OMG!

3rd vote on antibiotics here! Penicillin would be preferred, as it's pretty effective and readily available. And is there nobody capable of stitching up the degloved skin? I'd hate to leave it open. If nothing else, after cleaning it out wrap bandages around his body to hold the skin flap in place.

Another good thing to keep him comfortable is some sort of heat pad. Rice socks work in a pinch, but I'm a devoted fan of the Snuggle Safe now. Sometimes ill/injured rabbits have trouble keeping their body heat up, also the warmth will stimulate blood flow and encourage the healing process according to the e-vet that treated Fey's degloved wound.

You are an angel. I couldn't bear to leave him either.

ray:


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 12, 2008)

Dear God, that poor rabbit 

Leaf, thank you so much for getting him, and making him comfortable - and he gave you kisses too!!!

I would agree with antibiotics, regardless of what animal caused this.

keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers

Jan


----------



## myheart (Sep 12, 2008)

The poor little baby.... I am so glad you went to pick the little guy up. He will be one specialbun when he starts to feel better after being healed. I hope he won't have emotional problems from the attack.

Best of luck with him,

myheart


----------



## EileenH (Sep 12, 2008)

He looks so sad.. I don't have much to add except, is he on any pain medication? It would seem Metacam might be in order.

Poor bun..you really are a saint.


----------



## Leaf (Sep 13, 2008)

*naturestee wrote: *


> And is there nobody capable of stitching up the degloved skin? I'd hate to leave it open. If nothing else, after cleaning it out wrap bandages around his body to hold the skin flap in place.
> 
> 
> You are an angel. I couldn't bear to leave him either.





It isn't a matter of an open flap. I'm not convinced the rabbit didn't get hurt earlier on before being left at the vet office. The wound is very dry and hard, - deep longways under the fur/skin, but it's a dry mass of tissue that is extremely hard to the touch.


----------



## Leaf (Sep 13, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Did the non-rabbit vet see him in the end or did you get there first? Were they ok about you taking him?


They were ok with me taking him. I didn't get there until the vet was there and he said he hadn't had time for an evaluation but if I could get him into a local vet he'd be ok with it since his own options are limited in his practice.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 13, 2008)

Leaf, any updates on the rabbit? I couldn't bear to look at the pictures, I can only imagine :tears2: Poor guy! Thanks for taking him in, I hope he'll be alright...


----------



## Leaf (Sep 13, 2008)

Well have a few updates but I think people may be mad at me.:?

I was rear ended on my way to the vet to pick up Simon so not only was I a no show to the vet to pick him up (it happened a little after 4:25pm and the office closed at 5:00pm) but I never got to the feed store before IT closed.

I was riding with a friend so my car is ok but we both ended up in the ER for a few hours to be evaluated. I now have to go back to the doctor about my back. I already have an injury that is now pretty aggrivated.

So...

Other than him still being alive, not a lot has changed. Just about an hour ago I washed his eyes and his side, clipped more hair and fed/watered him again. Still eats well, drinks and poop looks good.

I have new pictures to upload. I can tell some improvement on looks alone about the eyes but a lot of that is just because the pus is mostly gone. The worst eye (left) had a little pus in it but nothing like before.

I dont think my pics came out real clear (the ones I will be posting shortly) because I dont know what setting to do for closeups but they show somewhat of a possible improvement, if only for cleanliness.

The side will take a long time to heal. It still doesnt look festered and its pretty dry. Once I get him to the vet I dont know if they'll maybe debrief the whole area. I'm sort of guessing so.

I'm assuming he was attacked due to his eyes/nose so that could be the probblem on his side, easily but the wound looks like... well, similar to a wound a cuterebra would make.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 13, 2008)

Leaf, how could people be mad at you for getting in a car accident?! I'm just glad you're okay... It could have been so much worse! I hope your back isn't bad off. You can just get the meds later today, as well as your cat. What an ordeal, did you ever get any sleep?


----------



## Leaf (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm just disgusted with everything. And I hurt now. I have gotten some sleep off and on again but nothing relaxing.

The vet office had left a nasty message on my machine because I hadn't picked Simon up. I dont go to that vet so I dont know them and now I'm humiliated and have to face them. Plus, Im sure there will be other boarding charges to pay.

I have the money, it's just the concept.

Plus, I strongly feel that if you take an animal in it should be cared for immediately and so far I've dropped the ball with getting help for the rabbit. Today I can go to the feed store. It's just a matter of waiting until places open up.

All of the pictures I took earlier will have to be redone. I did them on the portrait setting and they are so fuzzy they arent worth uploading.

GRR!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh gosh Leaf, what a day you had! :shock: Of course it's not your fault that you couldn't get things sorted for the bunny, a car accident is hardly your fault! I'm glad you're ok and that it wasn't more serious...:hug:

If it helps, to get close-up pictures of his injuries, you can use the macro function if your camera has one (looks like a little flower symbol) 

I'm glad to hear he seems to be holding up ok still...


----------



## Leaf (Sep 13, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> If it helps, to get close-up pictures of his injuries, you can use the macro function if your camera has one (looks like a little flower symbol)



:big kiss:I NEVER knew that!Now maybe I won't hate my camera so much...

Ok!

GRAPHIC PICS (new pics)

Right Eye- Left Eye - Left Eye Open - Side - Side2 -Feet


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 13, 2008)

*Leaf wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > If it helps, to get close-up pictures of his injuries, you can use the macro function if your camera has one (looks like a little flower symbol)
> ...


Glad I could help! 

Ouch, poor baby, those injuries do look painful.... :?


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 13, 2008)

Lucky you got to him. I am so glad you did. Though he doesn't look half as bad as I thought.


----------



## Leaf (Sep 13, 2008)

Ok I bought a whole bunch of stuff but dont know what it is. I went to a feed store but it didnt have Penicillan, bicillan (combi-pen 48) and I forgot to get Baytril at the vet because I was so mad at them about my cat but thats a different story.

So anyway I bought a (J197) 1lb bag of non sterile cotton roll and three PowerFlex flexable cohesive bandage things so I can make a good soft e-collar for the rabbit.

I know those are ok for him. ^^ The rest below :dunno

I bought Clear Eyes sterile eye care forumla for horses (soothes, cleanses, brightens for daily use to promote clear, bright eyes)

Gentle Iodine Wound Spray (for skin and umbilical disenfection, superficial wounds, teat sores - No sting, No alcohol)

DIONNE brand - pvp iodine ointment - topical antiseptic - for external animal use only active ingredient Polyvinylpyrrolidone-Iodine complex

Terramycin (oxytetracycline HCI) Soluable Powder A broad spectrum antibiotic for control and treatment of specific diseases in pooultry, cattle, swine, sheep and bees. Packet contains 10 grams of oxytetracycline HCI for oral use only

Manna Pro (brand) A Multi Species Electrolyte Suppliment "Bounce Back" Easy to use single feeding size packet, safe and effective for many species, Dextrose for energy, for use in times of stress. Bounce back is a concentrated nutritional suppliment for cows & calves, horses & foals, goats & kids, sheep & lambs, fawn and elk calves, llamas, alpacas & crias, adult & baby pigs, dogs & puppies, cats & kittens.

Aureomycin Chlortetracycline soluable powder concentrate antibiotic for veterinary use in drinking water. Use as the sole source of chlortetracycline. Not to be used for more than 14 consecutive days in chickens, turkeys, 5 days in calves, or 5 days in swine. Do not use in laying chickens. For growing turkeys only. Do not administer this product with milk or milk replacers. Administer one hour before or two hours after feeding milk or replacers. Do not administer to swine withing 24 hours of slaughter. Do not administer to calves withing one day of slaughter. A withdrawl period has not been established for this product in pre-ruminating calves. Do not administer to chickens at 1000 mg/gallon of water (one packet per 25.6 gallons) within 24 hours of slaughter.



Can I use any of this for the rabbit or should I go buy more stuff? If so I can go get a packet/bottle of everything they have or can you guys give me more medicine names I need to find?


----------



## Leaf (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Leaf (Sep 13, 2008)

*Leaf wrote: *


> Aureomycin Chlortetracycline soluable powder concentrate antibiotic for veterinary use in drinking water. Use as the sole source of chlortetracycline.



I found a website that says this is ok for rabbits, but now I lost the addy. :banghead


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 13, 2008)

I would find Pen G (bicillin)....its really worth taking the time/money to get it. The rest of the stuff is ok - but Pen G is just really really what I'd recommend.

I also get insulin needles from the pharmacy and I use lactated ringers (iv solution) from the vet to "cut" the Pen G with...so it doesn't sting so much.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 13, 2008)

I forgot to say that Pen G is usually kept in a refrigerator in the stores (and at home)...


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 13, 2008)

http://www-unix.oit.umass.edu/~jwmoore/bicillin/bicillin.htm
All the brand or trade names of bicillin are listed in this article. They are in the refrigerator of tractor supply or farm and fleet. They are sold for cattle usually

I have Combi pen-48 from farm and fleet . I have seen Twin pen sold also . They also sell procaine Pen G which would need to be injected daily

I don't have clue about the other antibioitics or what they are effective against. 
I would be afraid of giving the others.

If you can find any of these. you need to buy 3cc syringes with 21 gauge needles they are sold in bags of three. You should also pick up a pack of 18 gauge needles to draw up the penicillin. You will not have anything to mix it with which is a problem unless you can get a bag of lactated ringers from the vet.
The iodine povidine is betadine and can be diluted and used to clean the open wounds 
The eye solution would flush the eye but is not an antibiotic. 
The manna pro....??
I am really sorry about your accident Leaf?
Try to call around and find out if they have refrigerated injectable medicine for cattle. 

A lot of people in these stores do not know what the meds in the refrigerator are for. They are clueless

Bicillin is 150,000 u procaine penicillin G and 150,000 u benzathine penicillin ..this would be the top 2 ingredients listed on the back.

Pen G would be 300,000 procaine pencillin G and would also be OK but you would have to give it daily.

If you want you could pm randy re. the other drugs you bought but I don't know....
I know you are trying your best ...


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 13, 2008)

I just read peg's post so I think she uses the insulin syringes for the injection which is OK too.


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 13, 2008)

also pick up a bottle of alcohol ( I mean for sterilizing) not for drinking 
You can buy the other type of alcohol later:biggrin2:


----------



## Leaf (Sep 14, 2008)

*angieluv wrote: *


> also pick up a bottle of alcohol ( I mean for sterilizing) not for drinking
> You can buy the other type of alcohol later:biggrin2:



:laugh:

Is it later yet?!


----------



## Leaf (Sep 14, 2008)

e-collar:


----------



## Leaf (Sep 14, 2008)

e-collar


----------



## Leaf (Sep 14, 2008)

Terramycin in his water, pvp iodine ointment on his wounds. Clear Eyes sterile eye care formula in his eyes after every wipe down, approx 4-5 hours apart.

Nose shows remarkable healing thought that injury wasn't any concern given the others..

Right eye is looking good, third eyelid retracting. Seems to have more focus and he's able to hold it open wider so perhaps a lot of swelling on the upper eyelid/socket is going down. No discharge from the eye at all.

Left eye!! Scary in a sense but is showing progress. No longer matted and totally pus filled. He's able to hold it open, a slit, but much better than before. Iodine ointment seems to be drawing the pus out as drainage on the wound can be seen. This eye gets a warm cloth wipe down more than 4-5 hours apart, but at no regular schedule. While it needs to be clean I don't want to aggrivate it in the process. Each wipedown is successful in draining more pus and the swelling, while still there, has noticeably gone down.

Side wound is becoming more pliable, not such a hard knot of hair and tissue. It did have some drainage and possibly still may but compared to the eye it is a relatively clean wound as far as infection goes.

Other than being on vetbed and a throw rug I haven't done anything to his feet afeter an initial washing. Soft and clean plus time can work wonders.

As for attitude, he is ok. Hates his e-collar so he's a little more prone to bite than he was before. Collar prevents him from licking his side/shoulder woound so he gets crabby, often throwing his food dish around, dumping everything. As soon as I reach in to scoop up the food he goes for my arm. Once out of his cage he's a snuggle bug!

I wish I had my camera on hand earlier. After addinga shelf to his cage (2 NIC panels) I put him up there to show him what it was. When he was ready to come down, and with the collar in the way he did a hangie thing, front paws and head dangling as he gained momentum to jump down. He was a chicken at first... Now he is a pro and sleeps up top.

Still eats pellets well. Drinks a LOT of water. Poops great. Loves timothy hay when provided. Yes, WHEN provided. 

Due to his wounds I don't want him laying in/on hay in case it were to stick, poke or aggrivate either eye or his side wound. Supervised, he's allowed hay outside of his cage (none inside in case a stray piece gets to him). With creams on his body as well, the sticky factor would be a nightmare. 

He's situated approx 3' away from the desk I'm at now. I have to admit, with the stains of iodine all over him he looks to be quite a fright!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow, all Ican say is what a Lucky Bunny he is. 

You should be nominated for Sainthood.

I love the collar you made him, such a nice pattern too.Look at those little hearts now he knows he has someone who "*LOVES*" him.

Susan


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 14, 2008)

Sounds good ..he looks really cute with his e-collar


----------



## Leaf (Sep 15, 2008)

10:45am vet visit today...


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 15, 2008)

Good luck, I hope it goes well! :hug1


----------



## Leaf (Sep 15, 2008)

Vet said - 

Great collar! (LOL)

No Pen G *I know how back an forth some are on this issue, just passing along what Vet said*

Don't put iodine anything so close to his eye

Said Terramycin is ok, but Im probably dosing too little - not effective enough. Supposed to get back to me on that

3.7lbs

Slight Fever

Gave animax cream (nystatin-neomycin sulfate-thiostrepton-triaminolone acetonide cream USP) for his shoulder twice daily

Gave fougera (neomycin and polymyxin B sulfates, Bacitracin Zinc, and Hydrocortisone Acetate Ophthalmic Ointment USP Sterile) for his eyes twice daily

Gave 21ml Chloramp... (?dr handwriting) dosed at 1.5ml orally twice daily (bunnies like marshmallow taste, keep refrigerated)

I have to go buy Wound Wash Saline for the shoulder

Eyes should start to clear up. The better looking eye appears hazy - possible future sight trouble

Shoulder needs to soften to see how big the wound is exactly. May need to soften and remove scab then give a fast healing agent cream if he can't be sutured at all

Sore hocks

Since he's lived since Friday and still eats/drinks/eliminates a guess of survival is about 60% if he's lucky.

No immediate need for euthanasia.

..

ETA: He loves the oral medication!


----------



## myheart (Sep 15, 2008)

Awe ... poor little guy is trying to be a good patient.  I love his shelf (I was going to ask what you used, but you posted that). I bet he feels so much better already.

You are his guardian angel!!! We are so proud of all you do for all the bunners in your care! 

myheart


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 15, 2008)

60% chance of survival... I hope that he will make it with your awesome care! He seems like such a tough little bunny. It amazes me how delicate but tough rabbits can be. You always hear about bunnies passing away after little, short illnesses or small accidents (or things like breaking their backs from binkying in their cage), then ya hear about this little dude.

Thanks for taking such good care of him and giving updates!


----------



## Pipp (Sep 15, 2008)

Did the vet give a reason for no Pen G? Is the drug Chloramphenicol? I think that's what I got (the second time around) for Scooter's cat bit, I'll have to check. Did he think a stronger oral dose of Terramycin would have been a better bet than injected Pen G? This will be good info for the future. 

I found this thread worrisome from the start, and still do. I'm a bit relieved that the vet was the one to see that even though he looks good, this bunny may not make it. The critical point is usually 72 hours from the time of the injury.  

Scooter remained active with a great appetite for that long. He actually crashed with a piece of parsley in his mouth. I'm assuming the infection went systemic. He went glassy-eyed, lethargic, started seizing within the hour and died. I had an issue trying to rush him to the vet -- I couldn't get a cab -- but there was a small possibility that with sub q's, massive antibiotic doses, an incubator (shock therapy?) and/or whatever, he may have made it through that stage. 

I hate to be passing on this info, and I really hope he'll sail through this. He's certainly having a great few days thanks to your care. 


sas ray:


----------



## Leaf (Sep 16, 2008)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Did the vet give a reason for no Pen G? No





> Is the drug Chloramphenicol? I'm not sure. I'll try to get a picture of the label posted.





> I think that's what I got (the second time around) for Scooter's cat bit, I'll have to check. Did he think a stronger oral dose of Terramycin would have been a better bet than injected Pen G? Nothing was said, just that Pen G is not recommended.





> The critical point is usually 72 hours from the time of the injury.  I didn't know that - thanks for passing this on!





> ...I hate to be passing on this info... Its better to be prepared and reminded, than shocked if the outcome declines.


----------



## Leaf (Sep 16, 2008)

*Leaf wrote: *


> *Pipp wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Is the drug Chloramphenicol? I'm not sure. I'll try to get a picture of the label posted.



Photobucket is down for maintenance but I'll upload as soon as they're up again.

From your spelling, most likely. Vet had a few doozy moments in handwriting but I think you may be right. Once seeing the word typed out I can see the "icol" at the end. Just before those letters though...


----------



## Leaf (Sep 16, 2008)

He (confirmed) seems quieter today, but with attitude. Much laying down, but was appreciative of fresh food/water. Lots of poops in the pen and floor surrounding.

Feet still pretty much untreated but much cleaner.

Side wound is still stiff. I'm to massage pus out of it. Did so with some release before applying cream.

Eyes! Right eyeball looks good. Injury above may have some lessening in swelling. The bad left eye - remarkable in the swelling gone down. Dried pus on lower eyelid, NO discharge from the upper lid present at this point. Slit opening may be a bit wider. New cream put on.

Marshmallow internal medicine received eagerly, must taste as good as the smell. I'll have to call vet - 1 1/2 ml 2X daily for 7 days (just noticed the 7 days instructions) - definantly don't have enough for the prescribed doseages. I did tip the container when opening but did not spill a huge ammount...

Punk attitude- kicks me, chewed my jacket, bit my hand... doesn't seem to be in more pain, maybe feeling a bit better and more spunky? Not too sure considering his more mellow behavior in the cage.


----------



## Leaf (Sep 17, 2008)

Still get the down for maintenance screen from photobucket...

His eyes are looking a LOT better. His side is still pretty hard but the big opening on the wond seems to have closed.

I put the cream on his eyes today but didnt get around to doing his side yet. He was more interested in fighting me.

We played a game of tug-of-war with the skin on the back of my hand. I won, as he FINALLY let go. Now my hand is sore and puffy, he's frustrated and so Im going to wait a few hours before working on his side. I need to go pick up the wound spray still, anyway.

When I go to pick my cat up from her spay I'll stop by the store (first) on the way since I'll pass it then.


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 17, 2008)

it just occured to me that maybe when you brought up the possibility of using Pen G that the vet didn't know that you meant subqutaneously 
It sounds like he's just holding even


----------



## Leaf (Sep 17, 2008)

*angieluv wrote: *


> it just occured to me that maybe when you brought up the possibility of using Pen G that the vet didn't know that you meant subqutaneously
> It sounds like he's just holding even


I never tought of that myself. I'll have to clarify the next time I take him in.


----------



## Leaf (Sep 17, 2008)

*Leaf wrote: *


> *Leaf wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Pipp wrote: *
> ...


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 17, 2008)

http://www.ontariorabbits.org/health/healthinfo1.1.htm

http://www-unix.oit.umass.edu/~jwmoore/bicillin/bicillin.htm
That looks like chlorphenical but he has strange 'e's


Maybe the vet doesn't know about injectable bicillin. if you feel that he is not getting better maybe you could print out these articles and bring them in to the vet. 
I think that 7 days is not long enough for him to be on antibiotics considering the problems that he has. 

Chlorophenical is supposedly a good drug butI haven't used it. I think Randy would say that he should be on drugs longer.


----------



## Leaf (Sep 17, 2008)

Comparison pics on his eye.

Graphic Pictures

Left eye Friday -Left Eye Monday - Left EyeTuesday- Left Eye Wednesday (today)


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 17, 2008)

Geez Mondays pic almost fell off the chair:shock:

today's looks much better indeed!!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow! yes, the eye looks so much better. You can actually tell that it is an eye now.

Sorry you keep getting bitten, but I guess that it is a good sign - at least he has some fight in him :?

Jan


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 18, 2008)

How is our dude doing now? I keep checking the thread for updates! Thanks for taking such good care of him.


----------



## Leaf (Sep 18, 2008)

He's ok...

Little buggar likes to bite and has decided being held is a BAD thing. Most of his care is done cradled in my arms. I can appease him with his yummy medicine right away, but not for long.

I'm tired this morning after a long nights work but of course he was cared for.

He's been moved to a new cage. More spacious, not big. Now that he can see better I'm more confident with him moving around more. Plus, I am hoping some of his attitude was from being confined. Wood and wire enclosure with a door on the side and top openings. Vetbed as the base. Food, water, litterbox and a small bundle of hay (YAY!).

Right eye continues to heal. Most of the wound is "sticky" in his fur right now. I need to clean it off real well but he was being too bouncy/bitey.

Left eye has a good opening now. Surely he can see much better. Eyelid has a T split in it but it looked like most of the junk is out, if not all. Still has dried goobers on it, but again he was a handful to handle.

Side wound - yesterday it looked sealed shut. Today there was crust I picked at. I was able to get some junk off of it. As vet said, I squished at the wound to move any pus (some, much less than expected) and that broke free some scabbing in the middle. Around the edges is VERY tight still.

He's getting quiet time now in his new digs. I plan on sleeping away a good few hours but when I get up he'll go through a very good cleaning and I'll be replacing his existing collar with a new one, as the current one is showing faint signs of chewing.

I want to work him over several hours before I go to work so I can keep an eye on how he takes it all.

Hopefully tomorrow I'll have time to get some pictures of everything for continued updates.


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 18, 2008)

it sounds like you have a handle on the situation


----------



## Leaf (Sep 19, 2008)

His side wound is drying up a lot on the outside. 

I need to change his collar, do you think it would be ok to leave him without one on for about half an hour? I want to clean the wound as well as possible but dont want the new collar to get damp when I put it on him again.

I cant decide whether it would be bad or not to give him freedom for a bit.



I know he itches like crazy there since he constantly tries to scratch and lick.


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 19, 2008)

If you are with him you could leave the collar off him for awhile. It would be allow a little air to get in and give him a break
as long as you are with him


----------



## Leaf (Sep 20, 2008)

angieluv, he cleaned it like crazy but I think it's ok. I'm suprised at all the junk he got off there but am VERY happy to say I see a lot of nice pink healthy tissue around the edges. The center has a SMALL yuck spot that is mostly dried up.

I dont have time now to get pictures and have a busy day ahead of me but I do plan on posting updated pics of his progress.


The wound is big, but maybe, maybe not as bad as I had fretted over.


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 20, 2008)

it sounds as if it's healing...........


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow Leaf!

I can't believe what a fab nurse you are... Perhaps you are destined for being a bunny vet??? (Seriously, you are doing a great job. Those initial pics looked horrific!)


----------



## Jenk (Sep 20, 2008)

I think it's utterly fantastic what you've done and will continue to do for that sweet bun. He may be a fighter/biter, but he's deserving of your love. And I hope he'll learn to trust you and soak up all the sweetness that you rain down on him. 

:biggrin2:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Sep 21, 2008)

Any updates? Thinking of you and the little guy.....you totally rock!!!!


----------



## Leaf (Sep 23, 2008)

Pictures from today, out enjoying the sun:

You can see his left eye is open, even in the light!







Closeup of the eye, and his nose is much better:






Wound on his side (looks better from afar  ) - I've got to say, upon really looking at the picture, it's probably one of the wost I've taken, given all the angles etc.. LOL






ContentBunny:


----------



## Jenk (Sep 23, 2008)

He's both a trooper _and_ a cutie. He's cleanin' up nicely. :inlove:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 23, 2008)

Leaf, his eye looks so much better! You're doing a great job with him! Looks like he was enjoying his time in the garden as well, he's sooo cute 

How's his shoulder looking?


----------



## myheart (Sep 23, 2008)

How does he seem to be emotionally? Is he afraid of anything likecertain noises or other critters? He looks comfortable with being outside....

myheart


----------



## Leaf (Sep 23, 2008)

myheart, he hates me.

Honestly, the better he feels the worse he responds to me. I know he was in pain, and who knows what he came from so I'm sure he isn't really associating me with anything good at all at this point.

It's funny because I've had animals that respond wonderfully almost immediatly after they begin to feel better, 100% attitude turnarounds.

With him, the better he feels, the more feisty he becomes. He grunts, bites, lunges and runs from me most of the time.

I'm so glad his strength is returning and he's looking so much better but we have a long way to go emotionally, I'm afraid.

He's here, he's getting healthier and thats what really counts. I have no plans on giving up on him so there are no worries there.

He is.. home.


----------



## Leaf (Sep 23, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> How's his shoulder looking?



It's drying up, but gross. The pink new skin on the outskirts of the wound is very thick. I don't know what to do about that but right now it isn't a concern. I don't want to aggrivate it in any way until the center heals more though.

Once that dries up better and starts to pink out I may work with some bag balm. At this point I'm not sure if any hair regrowth will happen. If not, he'll just be unique I suppose.

I'll try to get pics later when I go to put cream on his eyes and shoulder.

Right now he isn't reall happy with me. At all.


----------



## Jenk (Sep 23, 2008)

*Leaf wrote: *


> myheart, he hates me.



:?



> Honestly, the better he feels the worse he responds to me.


:?:?



> With him, the better he feels, the more feisty he becomes. He grunts, bites, lunges and runs from me most of the time.



Well, at least you've bona-fide proof that he's feeling better, since a sick bun usually hasn't the will to lunge and run (much less grunt and bite). 



> I'm so glad his strength is returning and he's looking so much better but we have a long way to go emotionally, I'm afraid.




ray: I'll tryto help speed up the emotional-healing process. ray:

He's regaining hisphysical energy; I've faith that you'll help him to regain his trust (or to develop it for the very first time). :hearts:


> He's here, he's getting healthier and thats what really counts. I have no plans on giving up on him so there are no worries there.





> He is.. home.


:hug:


----------



## myheart (Sep 23, 2008)

*Leaf wrote: *


> He is.. home.


:bunny19


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 23, 2008)

Goodness, what a difference. Just goes to show what kindness, care and patience can do. Great job.

Sorry that he is taking out all his 'attitude' on you. I guess that since you are the one doing everything to him, that is only natural. Perhaps, with time, and when he doesn't have to keep being treated, that will change.

Jan


----------



## myheart (Sep 23, 2008)

*myheart wrote: *


> *Leaf wrote: *
> 
> 
> > He is.. home.
> ...



Hey now...!!! I just realized something.... If he is home, what is his name?!!!! I went through the entire thread looking for his name. I saw the word Marshmallow at the beginning of a sentence and realized it was the flavor of his medicine.Then you called him a "little bugger" (out of love, I am sure). 

So what is his name?

myheart


----------



## Leaf (Sep 24, 2008)

*myheart wrote: *


> Hey now...!!! I just realized something.... If he is home, what is his name?!!!! I went through the entire thread looking for his name. I saw the word Marshmallow at the beginning of a sentence and realized it was the flavor of his medicine.Then you called him a "little bugger" (out of love, I am sure).
> 
> So what is his name?
> 
> myheart





onder:I really don't know. I've been calling him "Little Punk" but I don't think it'll stick. I sure hope not!

He's had so many ups and downs with his attitude that it's hard to tell what would be fitting at this point.


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 24, 2008)

Why don't you name him after a famous prize fighter. he looks like he was in a fight and he has a lot of attitude. 

I have to look it up on the internet becauseI barely know the names of any prize fighters:?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 24, 2008)

*angieluv wrote: *


> Why don't you name him after a famous prize fighter. he looks like he was in a fight and he has a lot of attitude.
> 
> I have to look it up on the internet becauseI barely know the names of any prize fighters:?


How about Rocky?


----------



## Jenk (Sep 24, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *angieluv wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Why don't you name him after a famous prize fighter. he looks like he was in a fight and he has a lot of attitude.
> ...


Considering how he looked when you obtained him, and the fact that he's a fighter in many ways, I think that _Rocky_ is perfect. 

:biggrin2:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 24, 2008)

If he's a little punk...
How about Sid Vicious?
(BTW, I hope the temperment improves...)


----------



## Jenk (Sep 24, 2008)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> If he's a little punk...
> How about Sid Vicious?


:laugh:The suggestions just keep getting better. :biggrin2:


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 24, 2008)

How about a mobster nickname ..like Knuckles

http://mobflix.com/mob-aliases-nicknames/


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 24, 2008)

I love the name Rocky. Seriously I am a HUGE Rocky fan.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 24, 2008)

I think Rocky's a great name!! :biggrin2:


----------



## Leaf (Sep 26, 2008)

See how well his side is healing up? These pics were taken just half an hour ago.


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 26, 2008)

Looks much improved 
does he have a name yet?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 27, 2008)

Leaf he looks SO much better!!! I'm so glad!


----------



## BSAR (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow I just saw this thread. You have healed him up so nice Leaf!! You are such an angel!! I think that his name should be Lucky because he is so lucky to have been saved by such a caring person.

:inlove:He is very cute. You could also name him Chance, for the second chance he has been given at life.


----------



## Leaf (Sep 27, 2008)

Lucky was the original want, but I don't know... Rocky is great but I've had a past pet nameed Rocky (RIP).

Knuckles it is!!


----------



## patomaha (Sep 27, 2008)

Great work Mother Theresa de los conejos!

It's nice to read this journey all in one chunk -- and no chinese movie endings!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)

*I want to call him Blibo!*


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 28, 2008)

Knuckles is cute !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leaf (Oct 5, 2008)

I went ahead and marked this one as resolved...

Knuckles now looks and feels like a "real bunny". 

Tuesday he goes in for his last checkup pertaining to this whole mess, and his neuter will be scheduled while I'm at the office.

:biggrin2:


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 5, 2008)

:highfive:Great 
you picked 
MY name for him!!


----------



## patomaha (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Leaf

I just want to tell you that my rabbit is doing great, after the medicine the the vet give him he is dog great. He doesn't don that sound any more and I see him very happy.

Thank you again for your advise and help


----------



## patomaha (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi every body. I want to say THNAK YOU so much for your support and help with my rabbit. He is doing great. The medicine is working fine. He is happy and run all ove the house. I am so glad for that.


----------



## 12354somebunny (Oct 6, 2008)

*Leaf wrote: *


> e-collar:



Awww, he's doing so great!! And Knuckles is a perfect name! It's cute, yet speaks loads of this little bunny's fighter character :biggrin2:

Leaf, the e-collar interests me! It looks (and I'm sure it is) more comfortable than the conventional e-collar. Did you make this yourself? May I know how you made it?


----------

